# Is it to early???



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

To start talking about ice fishing. I think my auger is smiling at me. Sucks its August and still 90 degrees outside.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heck no... I bought a 6 man quickfish shack off ebay earlier this year. I need to sell my quickfish II now, I loved that thing but needed something bigger. The 6 man is over kill but what the heck right? 8) 


-DallanC


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

YES :evil: 
I have the best fishing spot!! Its 8 inches wide!!! _/O O|* --\O (like this but frozen)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Hell yah its too early. You don't really expect me to think about ice fishing before the end of duck season - do you? And I've got a brand spanking new auger still in the box to try out this year. January will be here soon enough.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

holman927 said:


> To start talking about ice fishing. I think my auger is smiling at me. Sucks its August and still 90 degrees outside.


My thoughts exactly  . I cant wait for ice on. Im hoping to be able to get out a buch more this year than I was able to last year. My goal or this season is a Big Mac through the ice. So im thinking im going to be hitting fishlake quite a bit this season.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

It's NEVER too early to think about ice fishing!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bah Humbug! :mrgreen: 

Way too early.

I'll fish through the ice, but only out because it's the only way I can in those frozen months.

I don't even want to think of it until it's here. BOOOOOOOO ICE!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2 urly


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I'm ready for the hard deck!
Wishing for it won't make it get here any sooner but thinking about it and preparing for it sure can't hurt.

I hope to see a lot better Perch fishing this ice season.
Places like Mantua, Rockport and Pineview should fish better this year than they did last year.
Mantua is full of Perch but many are still small.
I don't know how Jordanelle will be. I hope good.

Strawberry is always a fun trip.
Wish it was a little closer though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

holman927 said:


> To start talking about ice fishing. I think my auger is smiling at me. Sucks its August and still 90 degrees outside.


Nah, never too early to talk about ice fishing, BUT don't forget that much of the best softwater fishing of the year is coming up before the ponds freeze.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

On our way back from our High Uinta fishing trip a buddy and I started planning an overnighter on the ice for December. 

I still have a lot of bird hunting to do before then.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree. I don't want to miss out on any hunts, football season, or anything else from now to the first of January. I sure am ready for some UWN ice get togethers though.

Hey Texscala, can you see your boots in the picture. Its from the day I went and did CPR on that dude that had the heart attack.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

What the heck man.... Now until ice on is a great time to be fishing.  You don't have to wear 7 layers and chance getting frost bite sitting on a bucket on the ice. I agree with LOAH... I only fish though the ice because it is the only way to fish during the winter. -O>>-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not too early at all !! I can now start saving money for that coffee K2 always seems to need and is never around when I bring it....last year's coffee bill was in the hundreds !!!

The kind she like's is quite expensive, something about triple whipped, double cream, ice steamed in with sugar, rolled and toasted...some kind of weird recipe. I sure hope I find her this year, she owes me big time !!! :twisted:


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

No never too early to be thinkin bout hard water and cooler temps. anyone ever catch tiger musky through the ice?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

OMH! It is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY to early for ice! I don't care if the ice never comes this year. Just let it rain all winter instead of snow. You'd all understand if you saw the road I have to keep clear of snow.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*It's K2 RE-RUN TIME* :!: :!: ...gets one ready for all the anticipation of the white wonderland and the hard deck.



I can only hope there is some type of decent parking to access PV. Last year the Port Ramp was plowed allowing for vehicle parking and walking down the ramp out onto the ice. Don't think we're going to attempt to scale the Mt. Everest 'Narrows'...not bad going down but at the end of the day well for us it BRUTAL climbing out. :shock:

Agreed with Grandpa D PV produced some very nice Perch for us last year.

[attachment=1:2oew8ufx]pineview 28 feb 024-1.jpg[/attachment:2oew8ufx]

Also had a great couple of Trips with SilverSmitty her Hubby and his Brother...Great people wonderful times!!

[attachment=0:2oew8ufx]pineview 28 feb 012-1.jpg[/attachment:2oew8ufx]



.45 said:


> Not too early at all !! I can now start saving money for that coffee K2 always seems to need and is never around when I bring it....last year's coffee bill was in the hundreds !!!
> 
> The kind she like's is quite expensive, something about triple whipped, double cream, ice steamed in with sugar, rolled and toasted...some kind of weird recipe. I sure hope I find her this year, she owes me big time !!! :twisted:


Well get to the side of the hard deck I'm on then so we don't have to talk on the 2-way. :mrgreen: Oh and get the order right .45 :lol: ...it's 2 large Cafe Mochas with 3 'pure' sugars steamed in (pure sugars are the ones in the brown package). 

It'll be here soon and it's the **** tweener time where we go stir crazy.

I'm not as brave as some who will walk out on the ice that is only maybe an inch or so thick -)O(- . I can wait for at least 4-5"...6-8" is even better. I like keeping the 'pucker' factor down as the ice singing isn't quite as un-nerving with 5" plus.

I'm think'n if the parking can be found at PV that we work a UWN ice fish'n day sometime late Jan or early Feb. Again mother nature will always play a huge factor especially for the hard deck. :wink: :wink:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

It was 44 degrees this morning when woke up! I'll be ice fishing by halloween suckers. :mrgreen:

Conversely, I'm gonna need a power auger and it'll be a long winter.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> It was 44 degrees this morning when woke up! I'll be ice fishing by halloween suckers. :mrgreen:
> 
> Conversely, I'm gonna need a power auger and it'll be a long winter.


You made it up to Alaska then huh! Good for you!!! Let me know how it goes and maybe I'll join you up there in a couple years if there's a job for a Psych APRN


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Heck no... I bought a 6 man quickfish shack off ebay earlier this year.* I need to sell my quickfish II* now, I loved that thing but needed something bigger. The 6 man is over kill but what the heck right? 8)
> 
> -DallanC


About this Quickfish II---how much are you willing to let it go for? I got about $50, and I'll store it the rest of the year 

Yeah! 1000 posts -*|*- -()/- -|\O- -/O\- *OOO*


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> It was 44 degrees this morning when woke up! I'll be ice fishing by halloween suckers. :mrgreen:
> 
> Conversely, I'm gonna need a power auger and it'll be a long winter.


Good to see you are not bear bait yet and have not forgotten the site. You should be just in time for the silver run. Keep us posted. Picks are always good. So are invitations to go fishing. :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

REPETER said:


> About this Quickfish II---how much are you willing to let it go for? I got about $50, and I'll store it the rest of the year


LOL. I had it on KSL late in the spring for $240, I'll relist it this fall for around that. They sold for around $340, minus the cover, which I bought later.

-DallanC


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Bah Humbug! :mrgreen:
> 
> Way too early.
> 
> ...


+2.31567. Even in winter, I don't ice fish. You can still fish moving water, just dodge the floes.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

DallanC said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > About this Quickfish II---how much are you willing to let it go for? I got about $50, and I'll store it the rest of the year
> ...


Well, it was worth a shot  I want to keep my eyes open for the QF 3---not like I'll have time for much ice fishing for the next 2 yrs, but here's to dreaming


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

campfire said:


> Good to see you are not bear bait yet and have not forgotten the site. You should be just in time for the silver run. Keep us posted. Picks are always good. So are invitations to go fishing. :mrgreen:


I got a limit of silvers yesterday (limit = 3), I'll post some pic's when I get the internet at home.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

REPETER said:


> if there's a job for a Psych APRN


There will be. Everyone here is nuts. (not trying to start another Palin thread here, just sayin')


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think it is too early to bring up ice fishing, bring on the ice....but not too soon, there is still good fall fishing ahead!


----------

